# HED Belgium C2 + ?



## Cyclin Dan (Sep 24, 2011)

Just saw this (CycleOps PowerTap G3/HED Belgium Plus Rear Wheel | Competitive Cyclist)

Looks like a sweet deal on a sweet wheel...but I had never heard of the C2+. It looks like it's 25mm wide instead of 23mm?

Is this a new thing? Isn't it starting to to where these won't fit on a lot of bikes?


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

Yeah, you'll see all the same wheelsets with + on the end now because they're 25mm wide. They must feel like riding on rails compared to my 19mm wide rims.


----------



## Slowstdy (Apr 13, 2012)

C2+ is the disk brake ONLY version, no rim for rim brakes.


----------



## dcb (Jul 21, 2008)

Slowstdy said:


> C2+ is the disk brake ONLY version, no rim for rim brakes.


The wheels in the link are for rim brakes.


----------



## redgecko (Sep 1, 2013)

C2 + is the new wider (25mm outer width) version of the original Belgium rim. 
They are available in both the machined brake track for rim brakes or all black disc brake versions. Universal cycles has both available now. 
Interestingly, it seems there is no 24 hole version being made (28 and 32 hole only). Also, the price is more than the standard 23mm wide Belgium C2 at around $150 per rim


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

I was curious who Hed was aiming this rim at and couldn't even find any info. on the Hed site (not to say for sure it's not there, I just couldn't find it).

I get the impression these rims were designed with cross riders and roadies who see a lot of gravel and have the appropriate frame for it in mind.
Probably overkill for typical road riding with the exception of heavyweight riders. 28 and 32 spoke count only and a disc version would seem to confirm that's who this rim is aimed at.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

Jay Strongbow said:


> I was curious who Hed was aiming this rim at and couldn't even find any info. on the Hed site (not to say for sure it's not there, I just couldn't find it).
> 
> I get the impression these rims were designed with cross riders and roadies who see a lot of gravel and have the appropriate frame for it in mind.
> Probably overkill for typical road riding with the exception of heavyweight riders. 28 and 32 spoke count only and a disc version would seem to confirm that's who this rim is aimed at.


I think it follows the trend if wide is good, wider must be better and it may be although at this width we may be rapidly approaching the point of diminishing returns, if any, for a road rim. 
I know I'll give them a try after the dust settles down a bit, if not for anything else just to help my 28 GP 4 season measure at 28.


----------



## Cyclin Dan (Sep 24, 2011)

jumeitaps said:


> good,C2+ is the disk brake ONLY version, no rim for rim brakes.thanks


Did you click on the link or read the thread?

The wheel I liked to is for RIM BRAKES.


----------



## uncrx2003 (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm looking at getting a powertap. Excel Sports has one built to the regular C2 rim but this one intrigues me. I really don't need 32 spokes but that's fine. Would you go with the C2 or the C2+ powertap?


----------



## FuelForThought (May 13, 2012)

I bought the power tap/Belgium + wheel from competitive cyclist when the deal came up in early August.

This is a nice wheel but a tad heavy (1019g w/o rims trip). 32/3x lacing, only required a minor touch up to get perfect dish. 

The C2+ is a lovely rim but it really bugged me that HED does not sell anything less than 28 holes. I want a 20 hole rim for the front and my only option was to purchase a front Ardennes + LT for $400.

One possible concern about the rims is the fairly short hook: the rims measured 25mm out and 21 mm inside. That is 2mm hook length vs 2.5 for most other rims. I wonder if it could pose some problems with tire retention. 
There is a thread about someone having significant problems with a Belgium + running tubeless.
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/wheels-tires/tubeless-failure-descending-307873.html

I ended up returning the PT/Belgium+ rim after the PT hub acted weird. I would have returned it anyway because I could not get a front wheel that I liked.


----------



## bobonker (Feb 12, 2011)

Apparently the hook isn't even needed at all on MTB tires. Not sure if this will make its way to road rims.

Up Close....with Specialized's Roval Control 29 Carbon Wheel - YouTube

Bob


----------



## champamoore (Jul 30, 2012)

The reason the spoke counts are high is because these rims are (over)built for riding pave, gravel, really rough roads, and cross (hence the "Belgium" moniker) (and/or heavier road riders). If they don't fit your needs, HED has quite a few lower spoke count options available, several with the wider rim profile - if one is looking for light weight above the durability the Belgium series offers.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

champamoore said:


> The reason the spoke counts are high is because these rims are (over)built for riding pave, gravel, really rough roads, and cross (hence the "Belgium" moniker) (and/or heavier road riders). If they don't fit your needs, HED has quite a few lower spoke count options available, several with the wider rim profile - if one is looking for light weight above the durability the Belgium series offers.


Belgium is the name they put on the rim, Ardennes is the the name they put on the factory wheel. Both rims are the same.


----------



## Poonjabby (Dec 31, 2014)

I’ve been in a bit of a wheel building frenzy lately. In the last couple of weeks I’ve built up a set of DT Swiss TK540 Disc wheels with DT Swiss 350 Hubs, two sets of Velocity A23 Rims with BHS hubs, a set of DT Swiss R450 rims with Shimano 105 hubs. And then I built a set of HED Belgium C2 rims with DT Swiss 240s hubs. Don’t get me wrong all the previous wheels were very nice. The HED Rims with the DT Swiss 240s hubs stunned me. The quality was outstanding. HED Belgium’s rims are not the lightest rims but the quality and the finish really came through. They were a few grams lighter than the Fulcrum 5s I took off the Roubaix.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

Poonjabby said:


> I’ve been in a bit of a wheel building frenzy lately. In the last couple of weeks I’ve built up a set of DT Swiss TK540 Disc wheels with DT Swiss 350 Hubs, two sets of Velocity A23 Rims with BHS hubs, a set of DT Swiss R450 rims with Shimano 105 hubs. And then I built a set of HED Belgium C2 rims with DT Swiss 240s hubs. Don’t get me wrong all the previous wheels were very nice. The HED Rims with the DT Swiss 240s hubs stunned me. The quality was outstanding. HED Belgium’s rims are not the lightest rims but the quality and the finish really came through. They were a few grams lighter than the Fulcrum 5s I took off the Roubaix.


You just made my day with this post. Thank you!

Got my 240s hubs last week, C2 rims are due in Friday. Looking forward to putting the two together in the very near future.


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

This jibes with my experience building a HED C2 wheelset...the overall quality of the hoop is outstanding, and while it's not the absolute lightest rim around, it's light enough (28/28 C2 and BHS hubs came out to 1450 grams). Truing this build was a dream compared to the Kinlin or Pacenti builds I've also finished.


----------



## cohiba7777 (Jul 6, 2006)

charlox5 said:


> This jibes with my experience building a HED C2 wheelset...the overall quality of the hoop is outstanding, and while it's not the absolute lightest rim around, it's light enough (28/28 C2 and BHS hubs came out to 1450 grams). Truing this build was a dream compared to the Kinlin or Pacenti builds I've also finished.


I ride c2+ and I love them. I am 215 lbs and they are on King R45 hubs with 32 spokes and or me they are a perfect fit. More sturdy and durable than my past Rolfs, Bontragers or Mavics. Highly recommend.


----------



## dmanthree (Aug 22, 2014)

I just installed a set of wheels last night based on the HED C2+ (rim brakes) wheels. White T11 hubs, Conti GP4000s II tires (700 x 25) and Conti Race tubes. First ride on them tonight. I'll let you know how it goes. The tires do balloon up a bit, but still fit my 2012 Madone frame with no problem.Can't wait to get on the bike this afternoon.


----------



## dmanthree (Aug 22, 2014)

Well, after 35 miles on the new wheels, they are better than the stock Bontrager Race in every way. Better ride, handling, and faster. I need to experiment a little with air pressure, but if the first ride is any indication, they're really nice.


----------



## tka (Jun 11, 2014)

I have the HED C2+ (rim brakes) built with Campag Record hub and Conti GatorHardShell tires, and the only issue I've had with them is I can't figure out the right pressure to run them at. Every pressure I've tried seems a little too high, so I keep dropping them. I'm now down to 70/85 and the still seem a little too high. I'm 180 lbs, bike is 18.5 lbs.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

tka said:


> I have the HED C2+ (rim brakes) built with Campag Record hub and Conti GatorHardShell tires, and the only issue I've had with them is I can't figure out the right pressure to run them at. Every pressure I've tried seems a little too high, so I keep dropping them. I'm now down to 70/85 and the still seem a little too high. I'm 180 lbs, bike is 18.5 lbs.



Key is the HARDSHELLs. get something more supple maybe...

What size are the tire? Curious??


----------



## tka (Jun 11, 2014)

robt57 said:


> Key is the HARDSHELLs. get something more supple maybe...
> 
> What size are the tire? Curious??


Negative on the Hardshells. I have them on another bike (narrower rim widths) and with they feel just fine at that the same pressures as the Gatorskins that came off it.

25mm on the C2+


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

The 25mm tire on the c2+ is about like a 28mm on the narrow rim, thus a ~12# reduction would give you the same tire drop. You actually might have to drop a little more pressure since the side walls on the HED's will be more vertical. About all you can do is play with it a bit. 

The tires should not feel as soft in the corners as that is one of the benefits of the wide rims.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm confused. There are two _different _rims:

Hed Belgium C2
Hed Belgium Plus

Which one are you guys talking about - the C2 or the Plus?


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

ibericb said:


> I'm confused. There are two _different _rims:
> 
> Hed Belgium C2
> Hed Belgium Plus
> ...


Yes, your correction is noted. You were not really confused about the conversation, were you.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

Blue CheeseHead said:


> Yes, your correction is noted. You were not really confused about the conversation, were you.


Parts of it are confusing. The OP and immediate follow-on was pretty clear. But others seem mixed between both C2 and Plus, using the same C2+ designation. It makes a difference, for example, in resultant tire width. I'm guessing by the 25 is like a 28 in your post that your reference was to C2's ?


----------

